# [Mvd fr XP] Devil may cry 3 error!!!



## nash_123 (Jan 16, 2010)

aarrgghhh!!!!! help me with this problem guys!

i already installed and uninstalled installed, uninstalled my DMC3SE game in my computer and this message always comes out everytime i open the file

dmc3se.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. we are sorry for the inconvenience............................................. send error message........dont send......:upset::upset::upset:


guys you know i am a huge fan of DMC but by the time i installed the game i cant open it,,,,,, heelllppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## nash_123 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Devil may cry 3 error!!!*

and also my system specs are:

BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 AO4
Processor: Intel(R) Premium(R) M Processor 1.73GHz
Memory: 504Mb RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c
System manufacturer: DELL Inc.
OS: Windows XP professional (5.1 build 2600)
System model: ME051:normal:ray:


----------



## nash_123 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Devil may cry 3 error!!!*

and i upgraded my system video card, sound card and etc this morning but it really wont open,,,,, please help me


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi. Welcome to TSF.

Could you please follow all the instructions listed here and post back with the results. Also remember to include the rest of your system specs.


----------



## nash_123 (Jan 16, 2010)

I upgraded everyting for my laptop, but.......... it still wont work

nothing has changed!!!! grrrrr:upset::upset:

i hate dmc3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lthumbsdlthumbsdlthumbsd:evil:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

It would still be nice to know your system specs.
Does your laptop meet the minimal requirements?


----------

